# 2 awarded kovachii's at the Madison orchid show



## Drorchid (Feb 3, 2015)

Two of our Phrag. kovachii's got an AOS award last weekend at the Orchid Quest in Madison. The first is an AM/AOS with 87 points for Phrag. kovachii 'Tesoro Morado'. This was our very first kovachii that bloomed for us. It has bloomed for us better in the past, with larger flowers that were darker in color, so hopefully someday we will still get an FCC on this plant (keep in mind that these pictures were taken 3 days after they were judged, and had travelled all the way back from Madison to Minnesota).

Phrag. kovachii 'Tesoro Morado' AM/AOS:








And finally our very first FCC/AOS for a kovachii. It got 90 points. 
Phrag. kovachii 'Ray Raab' FCC/AOS:









Robert


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 3, 2015)

Saw them both in Madison and was blown away. Talked to Jason, who had his sales table next to us and can't wait for some of the second gen Pk hybrids he mentioned.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking at my own pictures taken at the show, the petals were distinctly rounder on Saturday than they appear here. I can't tell if they were flatter then or if they got longer since to change the appearance. The lighting at the show was terrible, but the position of these plants in the display allowed you to get almost nose-to-nose with them for a close look. Up close the texture was amazing.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 3, 2015)

what great plants,congraduation


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2015)

wow on the FCC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> wow on the FCC!



That's what he's hoping for some day -- but not yet.oke:

Such a great pouch!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Feb 3, 2015)

Stunning plants!


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Marvelous color and great culture. Pffft!
to the judges on the FCC. You'll get it never fear. I think
I'd be afraid of molesting that pouch. They look soooo
velvety and touchable.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 4, 2015)

The FCC clone is truly exceptional!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats Robert!!!! I would be happy with the AM plant too !!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats! The latter looks too big and bulky; better to divide and share with those here!


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 4, 2015)

Truly show stopping! 

I did want to ask, whether the petals are fully open? If so, the more rounded and less ruffly petals must be a result of your line breeding, or is it culture?


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats Robert!


If Phrag. kovachii 'Tesoro Morado' is the first pk to bloom for you, where are the rest of the leaves?

Are the pics in the right order? Or is that a division?
Thanks.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 4, 2015)

Clark said:


> Congrats Robert!
> 
> 
> If Phrag. kovachii 'Tesoro Morado' is the first pk to bloom for you, where are the rest of the leaves?
> ...


Thanks for the congratulations everyone.

This 'Tesoro Morado' is a division of the original plant, so that is why it is smaller. The other plant has never been divided, and has more than 12 growths!

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 4, 2015)

jjkOC said:


> Truly show stopping!
> 
> I did want to ask, whether the petals are fully open? If so, the more rounded and less ruffly petals must be a result of your line breeding, or is it culture?



Yes, the petals are fully open. These are both "first generation" plants (so their parents were "Jungle Collected"). The reason that these are "more round" is just genetic variation. We have noticed plants that have flowers that are "more round" and stay "more flat" as others that definitely get more ruffled, and recurve backwards as they age. We are using the flatter flowers (like these that got awarded) as parents to make the next generation of kovachii's, so hopefully each generation of plants will result in more flatter flowers.

Robert


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!!

Congrats on the awards.

Hope my kovachii turn out to be like yours!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 4, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, the petals are fully open. These are both "first generation" plants (so their parents were "Jungle Collected"). The reason that these are "more round" is just genetic variation. We have noticed plants that have flowers that are "more round" and stay "more flat" as others that definitely get more ruffled, and recurve backwards as they age. We are using the flatter flowers (like these that got awarded) as parents to make the next generation of kovachii's, so hopefully each generation of plants will result in more flatter flowers.
> 
> Robert



Are these easier to grow than wild collected or first generation KVs?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> That's what he's hoping for some day -- but not yet.oke:
> !


No, the second one is noted as FCC!!! I actually like the one with the lateral sepals tight better, it gives a rounder appearance.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow, had to catch my breath!! Beautiful!


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 4, 2015)

We have had some that stay flat quite nicely.
Certainly a trait that can be selected. [and it would be crazy not to]
I am heading to Tokyo Dome. Last year Peruflora had some really exceptional ones there. Will post pics.
JC




Drorchid said:


> Yes, the petals are fully open. These are both "first generation" plants (so their parents were "Jungle Collected"). The reason that these are "more round" is just genetic variation. We have noticed plants that have flowers that are "more round" and stay "more flat" as others that definitely get more ruffled, and recurve backwards as they age. We are using the flatter flowers (like these that got awarded) as parents to make the next generation of kovachii's, so hopefully each generation of plants will result in more flatter flowers.
> 
> Robert


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

theorchidzone said:


> I am heading to Tokyo Dome.


So jealous!! :sob:

At least if you take Jason you will get some groupie love. Here's vid of him and his band! :evil: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k4l5X6p30I


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 4, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 4, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are these easier to grow than wild collected or first generation KVs?



I already noticed that the second generation seedlings are easier to grow in the lab than the first generation seedlings, so the answer is, "yes". Partly because (unintentionally) we have selected the "strongest" plants, as they are the ones that grow faster and were able to live under our (man-made) cultural conditions (the weaker plants either died in the lab, or they died as little seedlings in the nursery). We then sibbed two of these plants that already performed better, to make the next generation, and again in the second generation we will be selecting plants that perform best under "our man-made" conditions, so each generation you end up with a larger population that will grow more easier (in a "man made enviroment").

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks. I may want to try a pure KV then in the future from you. I find the hybrids aren't too finicky. (I'm a lazy windowsill orchid grower)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> We are using the flatter flowers (like these that got awarded) as parents to make the next generation of kovachii's, so hopefully each generation of plants will result in more flatter flowers.



Since everyone will try to make flatter flowers, and will succeed I think it would be interesting also to try and make the nicest ruffly ones through selection. Why not try both? I'm sure people would buy them and it would be interesting to see


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

Ummmm..I think the petals collapse due to lack of moisture,collapsing cell walls, etc., i.e. dying.  That's not, "ruffly".


----------



## John M (Feb 4, 2015)

VERY NICE!!! Congratulations! I LOVE opening your posts, Robert!

The 'Ray Raab' clone is stunning. The other clone maybe should've been held back and exhibited on the next bloom; on a bigger plant. Now that it's won an 87 point AM, it'a going to be harder to get it pointed again and possibly upgraded. It will have to be so-oooo much better in the future, than it is right now for a judging team to want to go through the whole process of considering it again and repointing it. 

However, knowing how well you guys grow these, if you refrain from chopping it again and let it bulk up to multiple growths with roots, I have no doubt that you'll get that extra quality squeezed out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 4, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Since everyone will try to make flatter flowers, and will succeed I think it would be interesting also to try and make the nicest ruffly ones through selection. Why not try both? I'm sure people would buy them and it would be interesting to see



Below is an example of a kovachii that has more more "ruffles". In my opinion not a characteristic that is highly desirable, but hey, if someone likes this they should breed for it 





Robert


----------



## eggshells (Feb 4, 2015)

Man.. I like ruffles!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 4, 2015)

I love your FCC clone a lot! Congrat!!! And I am with eggshells.... like ruffles!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I love your FCC clone a lot! Congrat!!! And I am with eggshells.... like ruffles!



oke: ..... Seeeeee? 

Not everyone grows up with the AOS manual under their pillow and understands that natural things don't have to resemble a plate 
I do respect the time and effort that goes into selecting for traits, it takes a looooooong time




Drorchid said:


> Below is an example of a kovachii that has more more "ruffles". In my opinion not a characteristic that is highly desirable, but hey, if someone likes this they should breed for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me the 'undesirable' plant and I'll select for ruffliness... I promise!  (and release seedlings to ruffle lovers)


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2015)

wow, wow, wow.
I actually prefer the AM flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No, the second one is noted as FCC!!! I actually like the one with the lateral sepals tight better, it gives a rounder appearance.



Yea, I got that on second reading...


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 4, 2015)

Holy smokes....these are amazing!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 5, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> wow, wow, wow.
> I actually prefer the AM flower.



I agree! The reason they scored 'Tesoro Morado' lower (even though the dimensions of the flower were larger) was that the color was a little more "pink" compared to 'Ray Raab' and also they didn't like that the midrib of the petals were not totally flat (they point slightly upwards at an angle), notice on Ray Raab that the midribs of both petals are almost horizontal.

This is a picture of 'Tesoro Morado' when it bloomed for us in the past, it had darker flowers then, and also the shape was somewhat better. Too bad, you never know when the buds open what the flowers will look like...We were all excited that we finally could bring 'Tesoro Morado' to judging, as in the past it would always bloom when there was no judging. When judging kovachii's you only have about a 2 to 3 day window, where they look at their best!





Robert


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2015)

both flowers are stunning!!! :drool::drool::drool: 

I don't know why my 5 growths plant doesn't want to bloom, it's growing and growing (from a tiny tiny tiny seedling) but no bud yet oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 5, 2015)

Paul said:


> both flowers are stunning!!! :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> I don't know why my 5 growths plant doesn't want to bloom, it's growing and growing (from a tiny tiny tiny seedling) but no bud yet oke:



It seems that yours is growing ok, as you already have 5 growths, but maybe the reason yours is not blooming is that it is staying too dry. kovachii plants NEVER want to dry out. We have ours on an Eb and Flow system, and they get watered twice a day! You can also put the pots on a saucer, and make sure there is always water sitting in there (be sure to give it fresh water at least twice a weak). If they stay too dry (like if you only water it once to twice a week), the buds will abort at an early age.

Robert


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> I agree! The reason they scored 'Tesoro Morado' lower (even though the dimensions of the flower were larger) was that the color was a little more "pink" compared to 'Ray Raab' and also they didn't like that the midrib of the petals were not totally flat (they point slightly upwards at an angle), notice on Ray Raab that the midribs of both petals are almost horizontal.
> 
> Robert



I like that the mid rib slopes upwards. It looks better balanced to me.
Who decided that phrag petals should be horizontal??? (retorical question)


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 6, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I like that the mid rib slopes upwards. It looks better balanced to me.
> Who decided that phrag petals should be horizontal??? (retorical question)



LOL! I totally agree! Some kind of judge must have come up with that idea..I wonder how they judge Phrag caudatum...the mid rib of those petals will never be horizontal..

Robert


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Robert. I think it's quite wet (saucer + heavy waterings + high humidity). I don't know if it needs to be fertilize more, I'm about 300µS/cm rain water + fertilizer, or municipal water also 300µS/cm 
Maybe it just has to wait a few more months for the growths to mature...


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 6, 2015)

Paul said:


> Thanks Robert. I think it's quite wet (saucer + heavy waterings + high humidity). I don't know if it needs to be fertilize more, I'm about 300µS/cm rain water + fertilizer, or municipal water also 300µS/cm
> Maybe it just has to wait a few more months for the growths to mature...



Yes, sounds like you are giving it the right amount of water and humidity! (and probably the right amount of fertilizer, the only thing I can think of that it may need a lower N rate and a slightly higher P rate.. compared to what you are giving), but first I would just give it some time, and who knows, maybe you will get all 5 growths to spike at the same time!

Robert


----------

